# Partager des dossiers entre mac et ubuntu (vwmare)



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai virtualisé ubuntu avec vmware et ça fonctionne ! Via les "réglages" de vmware j'ai activé le partage de fichier entre mac et ubuntu, mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à accéder à aucun répertoire mac (depuis ubuntu).

- Est-ce normal que vmware ne sait pas partagé les fichiers sous Ubuntu, sachant que c'est impec sous windows ?

- Comment faire pour partager manuellement un répertoire sous mac pour qu'il soit accessible sous Ubuntu virtualisé ?

Merci.

A++


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

Le partager avec la fonction correspondante dans les Préférences Systèmes.


----------



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

Merci, je vais essayer d'accéder à mes infos mac depuis linux. Si je n'y arrive pas, je fais un up


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

Au pire : tu actives la connexion à distance sur le Mac (ce qui revient à lancer le service _sshd_) et tu accèdes au Mac en _sftp_ ou, avec _FUSE_, en montant le volume.


----------



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus pour l'activation à distance ? J'ai eu mon mac seulement samedi dernier, et là tu m'as donné trop d'information. En attendant je vais fouiller sur le net.

Mais merci pour ce début de piste...


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

Facile 

Tu vas dans les Préférences Systèmes, section Partage et tu coches la case "Remote Login" (qui doit être "Connexion à distance" en français).

Ça active le service SSH donc la connexion en mode shell interactif (_ssh_) et les à-côtés (_sftp_, tunnels sécurisé etc.)

Personnellement je désactive systèmatiquement les partages réseaux usuels : AFP, NFS et SMB, vu que ce sont souvent des trous de sécurité potentiels et que l'on ne peut pas être certain de qui est présent sur le LAN aux côtés de nos machines. Je communique entre machines virtuelles ou entre hôte et machines virtuelles avec SSH.


----------



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

c'est la fête, j'ai pu même faire un scp pour récupérer mes fichiers. 

Vraiment un big merci... La d'un coup je me sens invulnérable !!!!


----------

